# Gestrichelte Linie um ein Bild/Text



## therminator (23. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit Photoshop CS ein Bild oder einen Text mit einer gestrichelten Linie zu umrahmen, wie es bei folgendem CD-Cover gemacht wurde:

http://www.ab68.de/BapMChgesamt.jpeg

Dass das möglich ist, weiß ich, da ich dieses Cover selbst schon einmal bearbeitet habe und einen neuen Text mit einer solchen Linie umrahmt habe, habe das Bild auch noch vorliegen, aber leider vergessen, wie ich das gemacht habe ;(

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, würde mich sehr freuen!

Gruß,
Therminator


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. April 2008)

Du erstellst eine Grafik mit 4 Feldern. Siehe meine Beispiele 2x2 Pixel und 16x16 Pixel. Speichere die Grafik als Muster ("Bearbeiten" => "Muster festlegen").
Dann legst Du eine per Ebeneneffekt eine Kontur an und nimmst statt der Option "Farbe" die Option "Muster".

Das ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

zum Thema gestrichelt: 

http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/...strichelten-kreis-erstellen-2.html#post832012


Alex


----------

